# Heartfelt beads 101 ??????



## ematic_393 (Sep 7, 2011)

I took you guys advice and dumped the credo & got the 65 Rh beads. Me wanting instant gratification (_before reading the directions_)spritz about 50% of the beads put them in the humi about 10 pm last nite Rh was at 75. 16 hrs later Rh is still @ 75. Should I have a lil patience and wait for Rh to drop, or should I just take the extra beads I brought and take out the soaked ones and drop in the fresh dry beads in to soak up the humitidy? I was also wondering how long does it usually take the beads to get to the stated RH?:help:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

If the rh is higher than the beads are rated, put them in dry. Works the other way, too. If the rh is low, give the beads a light mist/spritz. 

Try the dollar store or even wallyworld for a small spray bottle, should not be more than a buck or so. Please remember, distilled water only!

You will have to monitor the progress of the beads until they stabilize.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ematic_393 said:


> I took you guys advice and dumped the credo & got the 65 Rh beads. Me wanting instant gratification (_before reading the directions_)spritz about 50% of the beads put them in the humi about 10 pm last nite Rh was at 75. 16 hrs later Rh is still @ 75. Should I have a lil patience and wait for Rh to drop, or should I just take the extra beads I brought and take out the soaked ones and drop in the fresh dry beads in to soak up the humitidy? I was also wondering how long does it usually take the beads to get to the stated RH?:help:


Right off their site!

hank you for purchasing Heartfelt Humidification beads. We feel that these are the best humidification beads on the market. Heartfelt Humidification Beads were first developed for the art and museum industry and are used extensively by that industry for the stable storage of priceless artifacts and art. The manufacturer I purchase the beads from also supplies places such as the Smithsonian and The National Archives.

Question that are often asked; "Are Heartfelt Humidification Beads the same as ordinary desiccant silica gel?" Definitely NOT! Heartfelt Humidification Beads beads give off water vapor, as well as absorb it, to maintain a specific RH which is ideal for a cigars particular need. This is not the case with silica gel which can only absorb water then must be dried out after it is saturated. By nature silica gel is not meant to control humidity, only lower it. Humidification beads are the premier product for precise control in terms of performance, cost effectiveness, and simplicity.

One good point to remember is Heartfelt Humidification Beads have an indefinite life span. There is nothing to wear out and all that is needed to maintain them is either the addition of distilled water or the drying out of the beads if they become water logged.
*VERY IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!*

You will notice that every time I mention the fluid that is added to the Heartfelt Humidification Beads I say "distilled water". This is extremely important; anything other than distilled water will ultimately ruin the beads. All the impurities in tap water will be drawn in by the beads and remain there. Ultimately the beads will get plugged up and not work anymore. The same is true with any type of humidifier solution (also known as 50/50 solution) this will also ruin the beads in the long run.

"How much do I need for my ______?"

Here are some quantities for various containers.
5 cubic feet requires 1 pound of humidification beads.
1/3 pound of beads per 50 quarts (coolerdors)

Calculating the amount of Heartfelt Humidity Beads needed for your humi:
Measure the depth, width and height of you humi (example is 24" depth, 36" wide and 48" height)
Multiply the three: You can use the Calculator, click on the button in the directory on the left side of this window.
*Large Humidor *
24x36x48=41472 cubic inches
 Multiply this by .00185185 (ounces needed per cubic inch); 41472x.00185185=76.799 ounces 
Divide this answer by 16 (ounces in a pound); 76.799/16=4.79
You would need 4.79 pounds of Heartfelt Humidity Beads for this humi.
*Lets do a smaller humidor*

10x9x6=540 cubic inches
Multiply this by .00185185 (ounces needed per cubic inch); 540x.00185185=0.999 ounces 
You would need One Ounce of Heartfelt Humidity Beads for this humi.
"How do I add distilled water to the beads when they get dry?"

There are a number of ways to do this. You can just pour distilled water on the beads. A lot of folks do it this way but the beads can fracture when it is done this way. One thing to remember, fracturing will not affect the efficiency of the beads or ruin them in any way, they will still do their job. 
My 1/2 ounce humi tube takes 1-2 teaspoons of distilled water, 
The 1 ounce humi tube takes 2-3 teaspoons of distilled water, 
The 2 ounce humi tube takes 3-4 teaspoons of distilled water, 
The four ounce humi tube takes 4-5 teaspoons of distilled water, 
½ pound takes approximately 1-1 ½ tablespoons, 
1 pound takes approximately 3-4 tablespoons.

You can put a container of distilled water, like a bowl, next to the beads and let them absorb the distilled water in this way. When they have absorbed all they can remove the bowl. This method is effective but takes a while for the beads to absorb the water.

The method I use and prefer is using a spray bottle. I purchased an inexpensive spray bottle at the grocery store and filled it with distilled water. When the beads need water I just spray them until they have absorbed enough distilled water. This method will work well if you have the beads in a bag or dish.

" If my beads are going white, should I add distilled water until they are all clear? "

The optimal is to have about 60% to 70% of the beads clear. Don't try to get them all clear because if you do they cannot absorb any sudden rise in humidity in your humi.

"What do I put the beads in?"

A great variety of containers are possible. You can use a Heartfelt drawstring mesh bag, Heartfelt Humi Tubes, place the beads in a shot glass or small dish, put them is a leftover container with holes drilled in the lid, nylon stockings (be careful stealing them from your wife or significant other) or any other container. The main point of whatever container you choose is to have the greatest amount of surface area as possible. If possible the beads should be no more than 1 to 1 ½ inches deep, this way they will work the best.

"How can I tell when the beads need water?"

This is very easy. The color of the beads is the dead give away. When they are full of distilled water they are pretty much clear and when they are completely dried out they are a bright white. Believe me you will be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

First of all, never charge any media until you've determined our ambient humidity. Beads, like an silica gel, are slower to absorb than to desorb moisture. If Maryland is anything like VA (and it is) it's been horribly humid there. I've had to decharge my beads more times this summer than ever. Even now, the RH in the room is near 75%. 

In such cases, regardless of whether they're white or not, your beads are over charged and must be mechanically decharged. Do this by putting the beads in a heat resistant bowl and placing that in the oven for about 45min at 250. If your humidor is very moist, you might need to repeat.


----------



## ematic_393 (Sep 7, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> First of all, never charge any media until you've determined our ambient humidity. Beads, like an silica gel, are slower to absorb than to desorb moisture. If Maryland is anything like VA (and it is) it's been horribly humid there. I've had to decharge my beads more times this summer than ever. Even now, the RH in the room is near 75%.
> 
> In such cases, regardless of whether they're white or not, your beads are over charged and must be mechanically decharged. Do this by putting the beads in a heat resistant bowl and placing that in the oven for about 45min at 250. If your humidor is very moist, you might need to repeat.


( _put the beads in a heat resistant bowl and placing that in the oven_)
Would this include the dry beads that i haven't moisten yet?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I would.


----------



## ematic_393 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks you guys are a wealth of information......Any ideal how long it takes the beads to reach there Rh designated point after putting them in the humi?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

ematic_393 said:


> Thanks you guys are a wealth of information......Any ideal how long it takes the beads to reach there Rh designated point after putting them in the humi?


If your humi has been sitting at 75 it could take weeks to really stabilize.
It will depend on several factors, how large is your humi and how many sticks you have in it. The wood from the humi will slowly release excess rH and so will your cigars while the heartfelt will be absorbing it.
It will be a process of patience........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ematic_393 said:


> ( _put the beads in a heat resistant bowl and placing that in the oven_)
> Would this include the dry beads that i haven't moisten yet?


Why would you want to put the dry ones in an oven they are already dry?:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Why would you want to put the dry ones in an oven they are already dry?:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


If the humidity in the room where he's keeping them is higher than his target RH and they've been sitting in that air for a while then they've absorbed some moisture that can be removed by heating them.


----------



## ematic_393 (Sep 7, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Why would you want to put the dry ones in an oven they are already dry?:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


HMMMMM.. Because when I poured them out of the tube they weren't all white. 40% of them were translucent may have happen in transit or something traveling from NV to MD there are couple of climate changes along the way. Tony I try get as much info as I can so that I may be able to assist the next person that may ask a question that I've already experienced. Please excuse my ignorance........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

anonobomber said:


> If the humidity in the room where he's keeping them is higher than his target RH and they've been sitting in that air for a while then they've absorbed some moisture that can be removed by heating them.





ematic_393 said:


> HMMMMM.. Because when I poured them out of the tube they weren't all white. 40% of them were translucent may have happen in transit or something traveling from NV to MD there are couple of climate changes along the way. Tony I try get as much info as I can so that I may be able to assist the next person that may ask a question that I've already experienced. Please excuse my ignorance........


No gentleman please excuse my ignorance! In his post he said they were dry! I took that as dry not partially hydrated needing to be dried out!:wave:ainkiller:


----------



## ematic_393 (Sep 7, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No gentleman please excuse my ignorance! In his post he said they were dry! I took that as dry not partially hydrated needing to be dried out!:wave:ainkiller:


@ Tony no harm no foul I'm just trying to gain knowledge and learn all about my new hobby and not go crazy w/the whole process... :tea:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------

